# Smart grinder pro



## gdavie978 (Oct 17, 2016)

Question is would this grind fine enough for a fussy la pavoni? Has anyone had any experience? Looking to spend around £150 on a grinder so any other recommendations would be great.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

If you have ye space, buy a second hand commercial type grinder, much better grind and will last ages and can cope with any grind type, might not look as nice to be sure but a much better option.

Speaking from experience here as i owner the sage.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Look at the Macap on here for sale, this is the type of thing I mean.


----------



## gdavie978 (Oct 17, 2016)

I am struggling for space a bit. That's why I was looking at the sage. Plus it's in my budget.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

I have one and find it works great for my old espresso machine, but have not used it to grind anything other then espresso grind.

Pretty quick and quite too.


----------



## Snowley (Dec 27, 2016)

I have the dose control (same internals, just without some of the electricals) and find that I can get a lovely espresso using it with my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## gdavie978 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hibbsy said:


> I have one and find it works great for my old espresso machine, but have not used it to grind anything other then espresso grind.
> 
> Pretty quick and quite too.


Would be solely for espresso so that's all I'd need. I'll wait a week I think see if any used grinders come up if not I'll go for it


----------

